# Get ready for more people joining us as TRAMPS



## Ande1968 (Aug 23, 2015)

If you didn't hear about it, the markets closed with a large loss on Friday,





Oil closed at 40 and has the potential to go lower.




You may ask why, China has devalued there currency.
Not to mention in my view has asked North Korea to start rattling South Korea's cage once again.
Iran is coming online with there oil production plus several billion dollars in regard to the nuke deal.
Expect Monday to be a nasty stock market day- I could be wrong but we have a glut of oil on the market and countries are broke.
Watch out this could be a dam rough depression.


Just my opinion.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ande1968 (Aug 23, 2015)

Additional commodities update


----------



## Waldorf (Aug 23, 2015)

Its really not that bad yet. Monday doesnt look good but these reflections are by no means a catastrophic omen.


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2015)

boom and bust that's how the world seems to work nowadays.


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 23, 2015)

The tramping lifestyle will eat most alive...most ppl who rely on this kind of thing will just become homebums or other forms of homeless that never leave their locale.

Being a tramp takes courage, ingenuity, and know how.


----------



## Sip (Aug 23, 2015)

China has devalued their currency because it makes there goods cheaper throughout the world and boosts their economy by doing so. A lot of people have been on china's ass to reduce some of the restrictions on their currency and make it more market based, so they did. As china is the world's number 2 economy at the moment (Followed by germany, I think) that has an impact on a LOT of shit. 

As to the actual question, I don't think this will produce more rubber tramps. Most people who suddenly find themselves homeless go live with relatives or stay in their home town where they know where everything is and have access to resources.


----------



## Sip (Aug 23, 2015)

Also, just because the price of crude is falling doesn't add up to depression, to me. Our economy picks up when the price of crude falls, because gas is cheaper and people can afford to spend more and go places. I've always heard it spoken of as a "Tax Break" for the middle class.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm just riding the tide....it will rise again - always does


----------



## Art101 (Aug 23, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how this hits the housing market.Was talking to a real estate broker last year and he said the bubble is about to burst in a big way,Twice the number of foreclosures.We will see.Indeed,catching out would break most people down fast.Its not like going to the gym on the corner and mindlessly go to spin class or what not.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 23, 2015)

For those interested in such subjects, Kunstler's blog/podcast is a good resource of info: http://kunstler.com/


----------



## Mankini (Aug 23, 2015)

History is an easy way to predict such things. Show me a 10 year, 20 year, and 50 year analysis of what has happened on the world SE and theres yer answer! 

Of course there are ''Black Swan'' events; but even those happen regularly, at roughly 30 yr intervals.

Chaos mathematics is the most interesting thing to ever happen to us as a species.


----------



## Ande1968 (Aug 23, 2015)

I will neither try to defend no uphold my first post, I was just pondering that there could be a possible increase of tramps, weather leather or rubber. 

I like the post in regard to most just falling back to family and or relatives, I can see that being a large safety net for most, the run home to momma mentality. 
That got me thinking about my circumstance, my reason for turning my life into a rubber tramp life. I truly do not consider myself an rv'er never have and don't think the future will change that I am a person who chooses to live my life in my RV or do I. 

My parents and grand Parents are all deceased, would never ask for or take help from my children that would be the day I drive off a cliff, let them have the insurance money.

Is it that I choose this lifestyle for the fact of having no one to turn to or that I don't want to turn to anyone. 
If shit deteriorates, breaks down, I have the means and ability to fix and or replace it. Not to mention I have the ability to walk away from it as well. Through the back pack on and just walk away from it. 

I have a personal opinion that most tramp it in there own way because someone told them they couldn't do it or handle it, and every day they make it they prove a point and not even realizing whilst doing it they are the freest people on the planet. 
Maybe we all do know we are the freest, I do.

I also agree that most could not handle the lifestyle, it is a new way of living and thinking, shrinking everything and living with less which in my mind is more.


----------



## Ande1968 (Aug 23, 2015)

Waldorf said:


> Its really not that bad yet. Monday doesnt look good but these reflections are by no means a catastrophic omen.



I agree by no means is this a catastrophic omen however when you act nervous and start denying the obvious facts, have we as a society become numb to little chicken (the sky is falling). We have lived through all of the world ending predictions, y2k, terrorist attacks 9/11, Myan calendar end of the world, weather cycles, global warming etc. etc (please add any others I can't think of all of them, there have been so many).
Have we just become so numb to all of it?


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 23, 2015)

Capitalism will prevail. The government though, that will collapse. Anarcho-capitalism for the win!!!


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 23, 2015)

There aren't many actual tramps on this site.


----------



## Sip (Aug 25, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> There aren't many actual tramps on this site.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

There are a lot of semi retired, retired, and arm chair tramps on this site. I think there is a good number of real travlers out there. Stp for me is an escape for the small amount of time I'm not on the road... 5 more days and ill be a sail tramp, then I may go dark for a while since I won't have money for coffee to use the wifi.


----------



## 4t7 (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> There are a lot of semi retired, retired, and arm chair tramps on this site. I think there is a good number of real travlers out there. Stp for me is an escape for the small amount of time I'm not on the road... 5 more days and ill be a sail tramp, then I may go dark for a while since I won't have money for coffee to use the wifi.


what kind of boat are you getting? I'm gonna take a random stab here...catalina 27, maybe?


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope. I got a thread going on the boat punks sub forum. Similar size. It's already been got too. Columbia mkii 26. Same boat as the Contessa 27


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 25, 2015)

Sip said:


> What do you mean by that?



Just being a Dick


----------



## Sip (Aug 27, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> Just being a Dick



Not the worst thing in the world to be.


----------

